# Red Tailmark Fantail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Today Pic

New Red Tailmark Fantail in my Loft
wish you like it


Regards

Mahmoud
http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/red-tailmark-fantail-picture.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

another beauty!.. one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you spirit wings 
do you have any Tailmarks???

May you share some photos of them?

Best Regards


----------

